# Fehler Actionbar Theme ändern



## Hubson (3. Mai 2014)

Moin,

habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich im Manifest das Theme in der Application ändere von [XML] android:theme="@style/AppTheme"[/XML] auf z.B [XML]  android:theme="@android:style/Theme.Holo.Light"[/XML] bekomme ich eine 
	
	
	
	





```
java.lang.IllegalStateException: You need to use a Theme.AppCompat theme (or descendant) with this activity
```
 Exception, was mache ich falsch bzw warum kann ich diese Themes nicht nutzen?

mfg Hubson


----------



## Hubson (4. Mai 2014)

joa habs Problem gelöst, Stichwort Supportlib... danke für die Hilfe ;-)


----------



## dzim (9. Mai 2014)

Es wird sowieso empfehlen, die supportlibs zu verwenden, da sie meist aktueller sind, als der Code des Systems und damit ist das Verhalten der darin enthaltenen UI-Elemente über die verschiedenen Android-Versionen hin gleich.


----------

